# expresso bean recommendation.



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Any recommendations for good expresso beans from a supplier that does their own roasting, oh and that might even do next day delivery too.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

e*S*presso

And give Rave Coffee a go - their Italian job beans are a good reliable bean for espresso.

As an aside - light roasted or 'weak' beans can be superb in an espresso when prepared well.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

How do you mean they're too weak? Surely a good extraction is a good extraction, regardless of bean? Or do you mean you want a darker, roastier flavour?

Without knowing what the beans are it'll be hard for the many espresso experts on here to help. For what it's worth, I'm not an espresso guy so won't be able to help directly, but it'll be good for the real experts to know what the beans are and how they're ground, the time of the extraction etc. Your beans may be just fine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Strength is a function of dose and water ratio . Perhaps you are describing " kick " like a robusta blend


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Let me start again, any good recommendations for beans good for expresso coffee, I do not have any particular taste notes that I am looking for as of yet, just good beans in which an expresso can be made from.

Thanks Dylan I will have a look at Rave coffee


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

As a beginnner myself , be aware that Italian job has Robusta in it. It's not for everyone and is a 'different' taste. As in it's quite smokey, rubbery . So you 'may' want to try something purely arabica

also be aware that next day delivery may be convenient but if they were roasted to order I.e. The day before then they are best left for 7 days before using. Just in my very limited experience.'

I'm finding hasbeans espresso starter pack very good, may better to go for 2 x 500g I'm sure they'll split it.


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Wes78 said:


> As a beginnner myself , be aware that Italian job has Robusta in it. It's not for everyone and is a 'different' taste. As in it's quite smokey, rubbery . So you 'may' want to try something purely arabica
> 
> also be aware that next day delivery may be convenient but if they were roasted to order I.e. The day before then they are best left for 7 days before using. Just in my very limited experience.'
> 
> I'm finding hasbeans espresso starter pack very good, may better to go for 2 x 500g I'm sure they'll split it.


Thanks Wes78, frustraing, got the new coffee machine and want to play with decent beans. Previously we just used to buy lavazza ground coffee and sometimes their beans to grind in the krups, but some valid points there. Got scales and timer due to be delivered tomorrow so havent done any proper timed/weighed extractions


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You may find reading the 'Beans' threads helpful. 'What's in my cup' is a good one for starters. And then there the thread for UK coffee roasters, people tend to add a bit on there if they particularly like a certain roaster.

Whatever you order today is gong to be roasted (roughly) today, with you Monday (roughly) and ready to use 7 ish days later. If you've got a decent coffee shop near you they may stock decent beans for sale and can often help with advice for different beans suitable for your taste and set up.


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Have a look at this discussion in the Beans thread on a similar topic:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37764-Beginner-beans-for-espresso


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

AndyZap said:


> Have a look at this discussion in the Beans thread on a similar topic:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37764-Beginner-beans-for-espresso


----------



## MickH (Sep 28, 2012)

Another vote for Rave. Cant be beat for value imo


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For a new comer try.....

Square Mile Red Brick.

Coffee Compass Brighton lane is meant to be good for something darker.

Hasbean Blends or starter pack is good.


----------

